# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  LA-ROSES – Laser Assisted Robotic Surgery of the anterior Eye Segment, ECHORD++, robotic research project, Europe

## Airicist

echord.eu/la-roses

----------


## Airicist

LA-ROSES – Laser Assisted Robotic Surgery of the anterior Eye Segment

Published on May 12, 2017




> The objective of LA-ROSES was to develop a vision-guided robotic platform for laser-assisted anterior eye surgery. At the end of the project, a robotic console was to be realized, including a robotic arm equipped with a so-called “end effector”, a device at the end of the robotic arm designed to deliver laser light to the welding site in the eye. Furthermore, the console is supposed to be equipped with an integrated vision system.
> 
> The experiment originates from a clear medical demand in order to improve the efficacy of at least 20 different surgical procedures, the experiment consortium estimated an increase of procedure precision and efficacy of around 100-150%. The knowledge acquired in this project will have an impact on several industrial projects using a robot for positioning medical devices. Application areas include neurosurgery, urology, spinal surgery and eye surgery.
> LA-ROSES is a joint project of Ekymed Spa, IFAC – CNR and FASTENICA S.r.l.

----------

